# Carriage alignment and popping noise



## Scott04Quest (Oct 4, 2005)

Hello all,
I hope this is the prpoper place to ask this question.
On my '04 Quest. The carriage was out of alignment, so says the stealership, and it was fixed under warranty. Ever since I hear 'popping' noises when going over uneven roads and speed bumps when I take it one wheel at a time. When the boby flexes.
Front end alignment is good and I feel and hear nothing from the suspension or through the steering wheel. I occasionally hear my brake pads click a little but this is a different sound from a different area under the van. The sound comes from underneath the passenger compartment best I can tell.
Could it be they did not tighten things up well after the carriage alignment?
And could this be problematic if not corrected in a timely manner?
Thanks 
Scott


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

yes, it sounds like they didn't tighten everything properly, or there's something broken somewhere causing the noises.

I would definitely take it back to them and see if they can locate the problem.


----------



## Scott04Quest (Oct 4, 2005)

DUUUUUHHHH!!!!!!  
On the first two trips to the stealership..... ' could not duplicate noise', although it does it every mile I have ever driven the van.
On the 3rd trip, last THursday, to the stealership for this popping noise a new technician heard it once and said that it sounded to him like a loose sway bar.
Sure enough, it was about to fall off acording to him.
After tightening everything up and getting rid of the original POS Goodyear LS2's the van drives like a different animal.
See, life is really just that simple. :fluffy:


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

DAMN! and a sway bar is one of the easiest things to see when they are out of whack!!
stoopid techs...

At least you found it!


----------

